
Prenatal Fluoride and Autism - raddad
http://www.townsendletter.com/April2016/prenatal0416.html
======
tiplus
"Townsend Letter, the Examiner of Alternative Medicine, publishes a print
magazine about alternative medicine." Why would this be published here instead
of as a regular review article in a peer reviewed medical journal.

~~~
shard972
Because peer reviewed social science doesn't really mean much?
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/28/science/many-social-
scienc...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/28/science/many-social-science-
findings-not-as-strong-as-claimed-study-says.html?_r=0)

